# couple monsters from my yard



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Two beauties from my front yard I have been letting grow for about 2 weeks now. 38 and counting from my yard and around 150 from elsewhere. Lots of tiny ones still emerging out there, as long as the weather doesn't go crazy should still some good lookin' ahead of us.




&lt;a href=&quot;


----------

